# Subclass 176 Skilled - Sponsored Visa - Priority 5 processing?



## Walter C (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Good day!

I'm a constant follower of the posted threads in this forum. I lodged my Subclass 176 Skilled - Sponsored Visa (Victoria State) through local agent (Malaysia) in Jan 2010 just before my 45th B'day. It was pre-SMP stage during lodgement. I was kept in the dark and no notification whatsoever until I requested them to do PLE (post-lodgement enquiry) on 8th Jun 2011. 

I got my latest reply and it reads as follow....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Client ID: 59538176082
Client File Number: BCC2010/36298
ICSE Permission Request ID: 920533408
Transaction Reference Number (TRN): EGNU6655TH

Dear Beng Chai Chew,

Re: Subclass 176 Skilled - Sponsored Visa

I am writing to update you with information regarding your General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application and the priority processing arrangements in place.

The information contained in this email is for information only and you do not need to take any action.

This email also contains instructions on how you can obtain the latest information about when your application is nearing assessment by a case officer.

Priority processing arrangements

A new Ministerial Direction came into effect on 1 July 2011 establishing new priority processing arrangements for Skilled Migration applications.
This Direction determines the order in which the department considers applications. Applications accorded a higher priority under these arrangements are assessed ahead of lower priority applications, irrespective of when the application is lodged.

In line with these arrangements GSM has commenced assessing skilled migration applications which fall within its processing responsibility in the current order:
Priority 1: Applications from people who have applied for a Skilled - Regional (subclass 887 visa)
Priority 2: No GSM applications are included within this group
Priority 3: Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s state migration plan
Priority 4: Applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) - Schedule 1 in effect from 1 July 2011 (http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf)
Priority 5: All other applications

*Your application is now grouped in priority 5.*

The department does not anticipate that the creation of an additional priority group, as per this Direction, will impact negatively on the processing of applications which were previously in priority group 4 and are now in priority group 5. This is because recent reforms have impacted on the volume of applicants waiting for a skilled migration outcome. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My question is I thought my application supposed be in higher priority BUT not priority 5 above. Was there anything wrong with my visa lodgement and if my agent have done a decent job? What should I be doing at this juncture? 

Appreciates your view on my status above. TQ.


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

Walter C said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good day!
> 
> ...




What is your occupation?????? Is this occupation is in SMP of the state?????

dsn


----------



## Walter C (Apr 15, 2008)

dsn said:


> What is your occupation?????? Is this occupation is in SMP of the state?????
> 
> dsn


Hi DSN,

TQ for your reply. I was accessed by ACS as 2231-79 (Unix Specialist). Would that be under SMP list? My lodgement date was jan 2010 and it should not refer to new SMP list, am I right?

Rgds,


Walter


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Walter C said:


> Hi DSN,
> 
> TQ for your reply. I was accessed by ACS as 2231-79 (Unix Specialist). Would that be under SMP list? My lodgement date was jan 2010 and it should not refer to new SMP list, am I right?
> 
> ...


You are pre-SMP visa applicant and i think 'Unix Specialist' was not included in Victoria State Migration Plan n due to the current priority processing changes you fall in cat-5 since your code not available in SOL1 or in nominated sates demand list.

..


----------



## Walter C (Apr 15, 2008)

iminaus said:


> You are pre-SMP visa applicant and i think 'Unix Specialist' was not included in Victoria State Migration Plan n due to the current priority processing changes you fall in cat-5 since your code not available in SOL1 or in nominated sates demand list.
> 
> ..


I was at total lost with all these changes and my agent not even inform me. Not sure if there is any option besides waiting for long processing time?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Walter C said:


> I was at total lost with all these changes and my agent not even inform me. Not sure if there is any option besides waiting for long processing time?


Just a quick suggestion.......... can u reapply for ACS and get a SOL3 ANZSCO and move up in priority using the change of circumstances form 1022?????? :focus:


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Walter,

What I presume from your details that you are Victoria state sponsor applicant(pre Smp), and you have lodged your 176-skilled sponsor application with DIAC in 2010.

So under these circumstances you had priority 2 before the implementation of new priority list recently, and now priority 3, I am confused why DIAC is putting u in cat5, for your information I am quoting a reply from DIAC from one of my friend from other forum, hope this doesn't violate forum rules;

"I have lodged a 176 VE SMP application and I asked if my occupation is removed from SMP occupation list of the state that is sponsoring me, then will my application fall to lower priority or it will remain in SMP priority, and this is what they respond:

I am writing to you today in response to a Global Feedback Unit (GFU) enquiry you lodged on 11 July 2011 in regard to your application for General Skilled Migration (GSM). The Feedback Case number is IMMI-11-10267. Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.

Your feedback relates to priority processing arrangements.

From 1 July 2011, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:

*
1. applications from people who are employer sponsored under the RSMS program or who have applied for a Skilled – Regional (subclass 887) visa
2. applications from people who are applying under the ENS program
3. applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency's state migration plan
4. applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 1 in effect from 1 July 2011
See: Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List (111KB PDF file)
5. all other applications.

*If you have obtained a nomination from a sponsoring state or territory that was approved under a state migration plan (SMP) then your application is in Priority Group 3. If your nominating state or territory
remove your nominated occupation from their SMP list and you have already had your nomination approved by the Department your application will remain in Priority Group 3. Nominations that have
been approved under a SMP will not be reprioritised if the nominating state or territory decide to remove the occupation from their list.*

Further information about Skilled Migration visa options is available from our website at: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...sa-options.htm"


Hope this will clarify the cat 5 issue, you or your agent can contact your Co to confirm your application status.


----------



## Walter C (Apr 15, 2008)

jovi said:


> Hi Walter,
> 
> What I presume from your details that you are Victoria state sponsor applicant(pre Smp), and you have lodged your 176-skilled sponsor application with DIAC in 2010.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gaurav and jovi for your suggestions and reply. Will refer to my agent see what got to say about my application. Still in daze over the letter from DIAC.


----------

